# The best seed/plant



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 10, 2005)

I am looking for the best baddest mofo high from a plant...
I want something that all my friends will be begging me to share.

I hear Durbon poison has a great high but its really tall and my growing space can only hold short plants...
i dont care about yield and other stuff except that its a great high and its not very tall.

can anyone help me?


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 10, 2005)

get some top 44 seeds they stay short, gives stoned high and also it's easy to grow it.
 you can buy it from here http://www.cannabis-seeds.cc/top-44-p-63.html?osCsid=aa2ea11a061c4620ae557322550e50e2


----------



## ickypitbull (Aug 16, 2005)

S.A.G.E
Puna Budder
Anything by Sagamartha Seeds or RezDog............


----------

